# Dwight Howard



## atmacfan (May 28, 2003)

Does he have any chance in hell at winning the slam dunk competition? I heard he wanted to raise the level of the basket to 12 feet for a dunk, thats crazy. Big men do not usually win this event, but maybe howard can change that. However, i think gerald green is going to win, id like howard to win tho.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I expect GG to probably win but Dwight will do well.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I think GG will win also. Dwight will probably bring the backboard down with him though.


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

Dwight will win, don't you guys have any confidence in this man


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

I want him to win BAD! So many people are doubting him, i hope he takes it home for Orlando!


----------



## Lakers138 (Feb 8, 2007)

Dwight Howard has a shot to win. He is a force to be reckon with.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

When a high-flying wing and a high-flying big both enter a dunk contest, the wing is usually the favorite. But the big throws it down during games and intimidates when it actually matters.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Dwight Howard WILL win.


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

I would love to see a Dwight-Green final. From there, it's Dwight's to lose, if you consider some of the dunks he has prepared.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Well, he certainly should have been in the finals. That is for damn sure.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Hairy Midget said:


> Dwight Howard WILL win.


Ok


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

JNice said:


> Well, he certainly should have been in the finals. That is for damn sure.


Hell yeah, he got robbed.

That sticker dunk was increadable. It's too bad because based on his first two, he's the guy me and my buddy wanted to see have another two chances the most.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Dream Hakeem said:


> Ok


I didn't count on the judges being retarded.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

michael jordan boo


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

dwight howard hands down (or up in his case) had the best dunk in the contest. would have loved to see Travis Outlaw try something similar and sign up next year. Dont know what to say really, Howard is just an insanely underrated player.

For all this Greg Oden talk i'm hearing. i'm not convinced he will be better than Howard


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Dwight may not have made the finals but he definitely won over a lot of people with that sticker dunk. Hope he'll decide to give it another go next year.


----------



## atmacfan (May 28, 2003)

deanwoof said:


> michael jordan boo


yeah the damn russian judge lol


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

nbanoitall said:


> dwight howard hands down (or up in his case) had the best dunk in the contest. would have loved to see Travis Outlaw try something similar and sign up next year. Dont know what to say really, Howard is just an insanely underrated player.
> 
> For all this Greg Oden talk i'm hearing. i'm not convinced he will be better than Howard



Interesting you mention Travis Outlaw. He is the only guy in the league I can think of that might be able to out jump Dwight or match him.


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

Does anyone know what it said on the sticker?


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

shookem said:


> Does anyone know what it said on the sticker?


A Bible verse I believe.


----------



## WhoRocks (Feb 24, 2005)

At least I got a new wallpaper out of it (cheers for the idea JNice).

Bias aside, I definitely wanted to see Dwight in the final, I mean after last year what more left could Nate have had in the drawer?

And I know Dwight woulda had some extra tricks up his sleeve!


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Honestly, this year's dunk contest sucked and it was worstened when Dwight was eliminated. Dwight could've won, but I guess at the end of the day, it comes down to who's most versatile. Dwight's sticker dunk should've been bigger, I think the reason that they lost was because no one saw him put the sticker up there, anyways, he coudld've gotten a 50, too bad MJ thinks he's hot stuff.


----------



## citanuL (Nov 28, 2006)

ya what the hell did it say on the sticker? I know it was a bible verse but what?!?!


----------



## X-Factor (Aug 24, 2004)

citanuL said:


> ya what the hell did it say on the sticker? I know it was a bible verse but what?!?!



The sticker had "All things through Christ - Phili 4:13" written on it with sharpie.

It's a reference to Philippians from the bible.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Bump.


Dont know if any of you saw this video but it shows us what Dwight had planned for us if he had gotten out of the 1st round...


<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8o5_jGvyVvo"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8o5_jGvyVvo" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------

